# proflyer



## proflyer (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi there,
My name is John and I have been on sailnet about four months, I have learned quite a bit.
I had a boat all my childhood years then found my main passion flying various and sundry aircraft. Now I am back to sailing on the pacific north West and Vancouver Island. Good to meet all of you


John


----------



## SailorBC (Apr 21, 2007)

John,

Ahoy Matey, and for the next time we are out on Far Fetch, you should check out the current thread on Rum and the various recipes and suggestions that go along with same spirit. We could have a rum tasting in July whilst at anchor?! 
J&L


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

welcome aboard.


----------

